# Cyclocosmia ricketti "Guangxi Turret Rump Trapdoor Spider"



## The Flork (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! 
I've been going crazy trying to find info on these guys  

	
	
		
		
	


	




"Cyclocosmia ricketti" 

and have read alot about them, but not very much about people successfully caring for them. 

I've heard they are hardy and iv heard "oh my friend kept them" but no more info then that and never heard from the person keeping it aside from "it died days later".

i wanna make sure all my bases are covered before i try and buy one.

so any info on care or interesting caging other then a deli cup ;-)
and any leads on where to buy one when I'm ready would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Oct 7, 2008)

These are from South of me in China. The photo you've got there is from a local website and I think that they are doing illegal business here, most likely, because they list no local contact information, specifically a location. These are collected from Damingshan, not far from my wife's hometown. I will be searching for them next year. Info on most Chinese species is rather scarce, especially in China.. Sorry I can't help you more.


----------



## Canth (Oct 7, 2008)

I can attest for the company being legal...in fact many US importers use them


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for the quick reply! i did e-mail them when i found the pic and they have a quick response time, Im just kinda scared to order it from so far away :-/


----------



## What (Oct 8, 2008)

Ordering from outside the US is illegal w/o permits and fees being paid(for inspection and such)... The best plan to get them is to bug a few of the major dealers to order them.


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

What said:


> Ordering from outside the US is illegal w/o permits and fees being paid(for inspection and such)... The best plan to get them is to bug a few of the major dealers to order them.


aww bumber! the only other place i can find in the states that sells them is tarantulaspiders.com but they haven't replayed to me on their site or kingsnake i also hear they put up fake adds to gage interest so they might not even have them :-(

who would you recommend i go after?


----------



## What (Oct 8, 2008)

Ask around to dealers like Ken The Bug Guy, Krazy8s and Crazy Daves Inverts, if none of them have them, ask if they can get them.

(Also, I wouldnt recommend tarantulaspiders.com, check out my review in the review section...But I know of a few people that have had decent luck buying from him...)


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

What said:


> (Also, I wouldnt recommend tarantulaspiders.com, check out my review in the review section...But I know of a few people that have had decent luck buying from him...)


haha yeah, thats actually how i found these boards, trying to find a review on tarantulaspiders.com. seems to me most negative feed back in general is when people try to trade bugs haha so I'm hoping who ever i buy my spider from will go smoothly.


----------



## buthus (Oct 8, 2008)

US species...



> *CTENIZIDAE*
> 
> _Cyclocosmia truncata _
> 
> ...


----------



## What (Oct 8, 2008)

Most of the dealers out there are pretty decent to work with, I know Ken lives up in your area, so that might be a good place to start...(check out SFBATS too)


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

What said:


> Most of the dealers out there are pretty decent to work with, I know Ken lives up in your area, so that might be a good place to start...(check out SFBATS too)


yeah and iv also talked to him at the sac shows and got some roaches from him at tthe last one lol hopefully he can hook me up! :-D


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

buthus said:


> US species...


haha thanks but my heart belongs only to Cyclocosmia ricketti


----------



## buthus (Oct 8, 2008)

The Flork said:


> haha thanks but my heart belongs only to Cyclocosmia ricketti


http://www.pokemon.com/


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 8, 2008)

*species*

I am working on getting a species of those later this year but i have to wait till the right season first.  I will eventually carry them though.


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

buthus said:


> http://www.pokemon.com/


i already caught them all, now im on to the real thing!


----------



## The Flork (Oct 8, 2008)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I am working on getting a species of those later this year but i have to wait till the right season first.  I will eventually carry them though.



Great i cant wait!


----------



## 8+) (Oct 8, 2008)

The Flork said:


> haha thanks but my heart belongs only to Cyclocosmia ricketti


Well, if it's because of that pic you posted, you're in love with another spider!

That's C. latusicosta... Check out the caudal views in "Cyclocosmia From Tropical and Sub-Tropical China" as well as the accompanying text.


----------



## 8+) (Oct 8, 2008)

C. truncata is definitely in GA. I have wanted make a collecting trip, but I need to find out if they are protected. I have a nice paper on some collected from and observed on Lookout Mountain in the Smokies.

Seems I just missed a good time, as fall is when the males roam. I would only collect if I had a decent chance of breeding them. Suppose I could try to get a female early in the year, and then go back and try to get a male for breeding. Even if I could go, I have a feeling my chances of finding them are low. In the paper I read they found very few in several trips that they made.


----------



## The Flork (Oct 9, 2008)

8+) said:


> Well, if it's because of that pic you posted, you're in love with another spider!
> 
> That's C. latusicosta... Check out the caudal views in "Cyclocosmia From Tropical and Sub-Tropical China" as well as the accompanying text.


haha see i saw you say that in the other thread but and iv seen this pdf, but not tell the two came together did i see what your saying haha 
yeah i definitely want the latusicosta!
thanks for the info!


----------



## The Flork (Oct 9, 2008)

8+) said:


> C. truncata is definitely in GA. I have wanted make a collecting trip, but I need to find out if they are protected. I have a nice paper on some collected from and observed on Lookout Mountain in the Smokies.
> 
> Seems I just missed a good time, as fall is when the males roam. I would only collect if I had a decent chance of breeding them. Suppose I could try to get a female early in the year, and then go back and try to get a male for breeding. Even if I could go, I have a feeling my chances of finding them are low. In the paper I read they found very few in several trips that they made.


i kinda rote off the truncata, because i didn't think it had the cool design, but i just found some nice photos of it and although not as epic as latusicosta, still pretty cool! 
http://bugguide.net/node/view/174739
If you found an extra one id be very interested :-D


----------



## 8+) (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I almost posted that link! Found just this past March... :drool:

I agree not quite as drastic a truncation, but still very cool!


----------



## buthus (Oct 9, 2008)

> but I need to find out if they are protected.


I wouldnt be surprized if all these species (exotic and native alike) were hanging on the edge trouble and probably shouldnt be collected.  
If/when u find out any info regarding protection status of our US natives...please update us.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

*protected*



buthus said:


> I wouldnt be surprized if all these species (exotic and native alike) were hanging on the edge trouble and probably shouldnt be collected.
> If/when u find out any info regarding protection status of our US natives...please update us.


I am pretty sure they are not protected.  They have hardly ever been collected really.


----------



## clam1991 (Oct 9, 2008)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I am pretty sure they are not protected.  They have hardly ever been collected really.


sounds like a hunting trip!

that is after the one in oklahoma


----------



## dtknow (Oct 9, 2008)

As long as the habitat is left alone...

(since I assume their is not enough interest in these to get people to collect entire populations...please don't do that!)


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

*yes*



dtknow said:


> As long as the habitat is left alone...
> 
> (since I assume their is not enough interest in these to get people to collect entire populations...please don't do that!)



I agree no reason to rape the enviroment.  Its better to just collect a few and have enough that they can still populate again for the collecting the next year.  Thats the biggest mistake new collectors make I think is going and picking up every last one they can of something.


----------



## The Flork (Oct 9, 2008)

I think theres no interest simply because no ones ever seen them haha aside from these boards, no one iv shown it to has seen anything like it.
 i mean you put this thing next to a regular black or red trap door, i can't see any one giving the regular one a second look ever again  haha

these guys are magical haha


----------



## 8+) (Oct 9, 2008)

dtknow said:


> As long as the habitat is left alone...
> 
> (since I assume their is not enough interest in these to get people to collect entire populations...please don't do that!)


I would be only interested in acquiring enough to provide captive bred specimens to distribute, and perhaps offer some to others with the understanding that they would be attempting to breed them as well. The goal being to make them available without the need for further disruption of habitat and disturbing of populations.

Obviously these present a great challenge: first, finding one of those isolated populations, second, and possibly the biggest challenge, procuring some males.


----------

